# Comfortis - Has Anyone Used It?



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

I just saw an ad in a magazine for Comfortis. It is a perscription pill for flea prevention. Had any one used it? Did it work well? Any comments? 

I hate putting that greasy, stinky stuff on Maddie every month. If this pill works I rather use that. 

Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

yes, works great!
I love it!

in my area frontline NOR advantage/advantix work. but comfortis does. it has really been a life saver for us


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info! If anyone else has used it - let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

It is fantastic! But keep in mind that it is for fleas only, not ticks. I can't overstate, though, how awesome it is for the fleas. If your dog already has fleas, within 30 minutes you will see the little corpses just falling off.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Use it love it!


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ruckusluvr - do you use a tick preventive medicine? i live in the south too so I'm worried about ticks.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Comfortis is NOT labeled for ticks but honestly, i have never seen a tick on my dogs while they were on comfortis. i know we have ticks, i see them on me, and when they were on frontline they had ticks.
I do think that comfortis does work for ticks, but for whatever reason it is not labeled for them. they make a tick collar called preventic that is really great! it actually does work.
you can only get the preventic collar from your vet (as far as i know anyway)


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I just started using comfortis because frontline wasn't working, and I noticed immediate results. It's awesome-I wish they had it for cats too. I get mine over the counter at my vets office. I would highly recommend it!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

amdeblaey said:


> I just started using comfortis because frontline wasn't working, and I noticed immediate results. It's awesome-I wish they had it for cats too. I get mine over the counter at my vets office. I would highly recommend it!!


Comfortis is a prescription product which can only be purchased from you vet.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> Comfortis is NOT labeled for ticks but honestly, i have never seen a tick on my dogs while they were on comfortis. i know we have ticks, i see them on me, and when they were on frontline they had ticks.
> I do think that comfortis does work for ticks, but for whatever reason it is not labeled for them. they make a tick collar called preventic that is really great! it actually does work.
> you can only get the preventic collar from your vet (as far as i know anyway)


Preventic collars are not a prescription item. You can purchase them from 1-800-Petmeds without a prescription.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> Comfortis is a prescription product which can only be purchased from you vet.


Hmm the vet up the road from me told me it was over the counter-and just took the size of my dogs and gave it to me-well sorry not the vet-but the lady behind the counter.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

amdeblaey said:


> Hmm the vet up the road from me told me it was over the counter-and just took the size of my dogs and gave it to me-well sorry not the vet-but the lady behind the counter.


Here is a link:
http://elms.xh1.lilly.com/comfortis-product-label.pdf
It is prescription. You can only buy it from your vet. If you would try to purchase it on line or at another vet clinic where you were not a client you would be denied. The receptionist was incorrect. (I work at a vet clinic as a tech.)


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> Here is a link:
> http://elms.xh1.lilly.com/comfortis-product-label.pdf
> It is prescription. You can only buy it from your vet. If you would try to purchase it on line or at another vet clinic where you were not a client you would be denied. The receptionist was incorrect. (I work at a vet clinic as a tech.)


Yes I believe you-I just didn't know you need a prescription because like I said, the lady just took the weight of my dogs, and gave me what I need. I need to pick some up tomorrow actually-so I'm going to ask her about it. I'm going to school for vet assistant, so it's good to know these things-plus by all means I'm not trying to give people the wrong info-I was just going off of my experience. Thanks for the response for clearing everything up!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

amdeblaey said:


> Yes I believe you-I just didn't know you need a prescription because like I said, the lady just took the weight of my dogs, and gave me what I need. I need to pick some up tomorrow actually-so I'm going to ask her about it. I'm going to school for vet assistant, so it's good to know these things-plus by all means I'm not trying to give people the wrong info-I was just going off of my experience. Thanks for the response for clearing everything up!!


Good luck in your schooling! It is a great profession to get into.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> Good luck in your schooling! It is a great profession to get into.


sorry for off topic guys-but Thank you-I'm already a dog trainer, and worked as a kennel tech-so why not continue-plus my husband is deployed, and I was bored


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ayanla said:


> It is fantastic! But keep in mind that it is for fleas only, not ticks. I can't overstate, though, how awesome it is for the fleas. If your dog already has fleas, within 30 minutes you will see the little corpses just falling off.


I am tempted by Comfortis, but this is a description I have heard several times and it disturbs me slightly. I mean, this is essentially an edible _poison_, right? If it's killing the fleas so efficiently, what is it doing to the dog's digestive tract? Do we have any information about its long term effects?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Harleigh is on Comfortis and it works wonders!! She has a flea allergy and was losing fur a lot, but since switching to Comfortis its amazing!!

I gave her Frontline and Advantage before and she had an allergic reaction to both of those, so this was definitely a good thing for us!! 

The only thing I worry about is ticks, especially during the summer when they are really bad here, but I'm sure I'll find something.... I can't go back to anything else... This has helped so much! 

I would hate to see her if I hadn't found this... She would probably be bald all over:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> I am tempted by Comfortis, but this is a description I have heard several times and it disturbs me slightly. I mean, this is essentially an edible _poison_, right? If it's killing the fleas so efficiently, what is it doing to the dog's digestive tract? Do we have any information about its long term effects?


It's evidently not a poison, exactly......I guess it's some kind of bacteria? Or something. Here, from their website: 

Spinosad is a member of the class of antiparasitics, the spinosyns, which are novel members of a chemical class of tetracyclic macrolides. The spinosyns were identified as products of the naturally occurring bacterium Saccharopolyspora spinosa, an aerobic, non-antibiotic actinomycete. 

When ingested by fleas, spinosad targets the flea’s nervous system, causing the flea to show involuntary muscle contraction and tremors. Spinosad-induced excitation leads to flea paralysis and rapid death. While extremely toxic to fleas, Comfortis is safe for dogs at the label dose. Dogs do not have the same response to Comfortis®.

It's not approved for use in cats. I wonder if it doesn't work in cats, if it's toxic, or if they just haven't pursued approval yet. I could really use something like that for the cat herd.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting that! I guess I could have done that research on my own...duh.


----------



## gahummer (Mar 2, 2010)

I just became a member of this forum and wanted to comment on this topic - even though it is a month old. When the tech said that comfortis was "over-the-counter" - I think she may have meant that you can walk in "your" veterinarian clinic and purchase it over the counter - but only from a veterinarian clinic where your pet has current records on file.. I do not think that your pet has to be "seen" by the vet at the time of purchase, just weighed... So in essence - it is "over-the-counter", sort of...


----------



## blackdog13 (Mar 10, 2010)

I came across this thread and wanted to add something. My dog Gabby has been on it for 4 months or so. Although I do not have a huge flea problem, just certain times of the year I see them more. Anyway, Gabby has severe allergies, I have never had her tested so I don't know exactly to what, but I do know that when she is taking Comfortis, her skin is a little less red and she defiantly is less itchy. (I skipped a month and which is when I started observing this theory) I brought it up to a friend who works at a vet office. She said that the rep for Comfortis mentioned something about this.


----------



## Labradorlovr (May 9, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> I am tempted by Comfortis, but this is a description I have heard several times and it disturbs me slightly. I mean, this is essentially an edible _poison_, right? If it's killing the fleas so efficiently, what is it doing to the dog's digestive tract? Do we have any information about its long term effects?


Hey Guys, I realize that adverse reactions are not common but when they happen, as they did to my dog, they are very traumatic. My dog's happened within hours of taking Comfortis. My lab suffered a horrible seizure, foaming at the mouth, and temporary paralysis of his hind legs as a reaction to Comfortis. I ran him to an emergency clinic that suggested "putting him down". Fortunately I didn't listen & brought him home that night. The next day he began walking again and has since made a complete recovery. The company said it was "definitely a reaction" to Comfortis. Just thought I would remind you that there can be reactions and according to Elanco, the maker of Comfortis "that's why we have it on the label."


----------

